# Stunden-, Minuten- und Sekunden-Frames rechnen in Excel



## poolpage (29. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Wir haben für eine Filmproduktion ein Excel-File mit vielen Hundert solchen Einträgen:

Timecode IN - Timecode OUT - Dauer
01:00:00:00 - 01:00:19:05 - 00:00:19:05

Die Timecodes sind so aufgebaut, dass die Zahlen für Stunden, Minuten, Sekunden und Frames (eine 25er-Einheit) stehen. Die jeweiligen Maximalwerte sind also:

23:59:59:24

Timecode OUT - Timecode IN geht natürlich nicht... Sonstige Variante?

lg & danke!
Thierry


----------



## Leola13 (29. November 2005)

Hai,

spontan :

Teil deine Werte auf : 
Mit Rechts(A1;2)  und Rechts(A2;2) erhälst du deine zwei Frames, die du voneinander abziehen kannst.
Mit Links(A1;8) und Links(A2;8)  erhälst du zwei Stnden/Minuten/Sekunden-Werte, die du auch voneinader abziehen kannst.

Das ganze geht auch (jeweils) in einer Formel.

Ciao Stefan


----------

